# UNITED KINGDOM | Steam Railways



## NottinghamGuy1988 (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh ok, I didnt know that it was just the main bridge but still any progress on this project is good progress


----------



## NottinghamGuy1988 (Jun 25, 2013)

*The new tram bridge over Nottingham Railway Station 2013.*

The new tram bridge over Nottingham Railway Station will contect the Nottingham Tram Network with the south of Nottingham City towards West Bridgford and Clifton. The new tram bridge will be put into place in the same spot of the old Great Central Railway bridge that once connect Nottingham Victoria Railway to Ruddington Station and beyond towards London. Here is a video of the new Bridge that will extend the Nottingham Tram Network:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChmupqO2o8s


----------



## NottinghamGuy1988 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Great Central Railway Update on funding (04/10/2013)*

From The Great Central Railway Website.

30th September Update: 30th September: *Grand total – £225,000 *and climbing! Thanks for everyone who has supported the appeal at recent roadshow events. The money we’ve collected keeps on rising. We’re closer all the time to making the next big infrastructure project in railway preservation a reality. Don’t forget you can also support the appeal by buying one of the Swithland Gala DVDs as every penny goes to the Bridge to the Future fund.

Also,

GCR gets £50,000 grant boost: 1 Oct 2013 08:45 Great Central Railway is to go ahead with a £50,000 facelift of its Quorn and Woodhouse station after a grant award. (Article title from the Loughborough Echo) For more info, click on the link:

http://www.loughboroughecho.net/news/great-central-railway-gets-cash-6115580


----------



## NottinghamGuy1988 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Great Central Railway submits £10 million lottery bid for new Leicester museum.*

*Great Central Railway submits £10 million lottery bid for new Leicester museum.*

By danjmartin | Posted: November 28, 2013 by the Leicester Mercury Newspaper.



*The image above is from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:GreatCentralRailwayCanopyMk2.JPG


For more information on this, please read: http://www.leicestermercury.co.uk/G...-million-new/story-20236635-detail/story.html*


----------



## dave23 (Dec 26, 2013)

As far what I heard Steam engines are still being used in united Kingdom. I love steam engines than modern trains that are built with electricity.


----------



## NottinghamGuy1988 (Jun 25, 2013)

dave23 said:


> As far what I heard Steam engines are still being used in united Kingdom. I love steam engines than modern trains that are built with electricity.


Yeah agreed. The main reason why I love steam trains is because steam trains have character. Each steam train is a different design, colour, shape and size. Modern trains are all the same designs etc. For me I enjoy going on steam trains more than going on modern trains.


----------



## NottinghamGuy1988 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Great Central Railway bosses 'grateful' for donation on bridging the gap project in England.*

Great Central Railway bosses 'grateful' for donation

Last updated Mon 30 Dec 2013 By ITV NEWS.

Bosses at the Great Central Railway have said they are "deeply grateful" for a £25,000 donation towards a £1million plan to build a new bridge in Loughborough.

The money was donated by the 9F Locomotive Charitable Trust in memory of trustee Peter Lang, who was also a regular volunteer. 

For more info on this please: http://www.itv.com/news/central/upd...central-railway-bosses-grateful-for-donation/


Restoration of Loughborough's Great Central Railway wins award

For more info please read: http://www.leicestermercury.co.uk/Restoration-station-wins-award/story-20269404-detail/story.html


----------



## NottinghamGuy1988 (Jun 25, 2013)

*London's Kings Cross Station to York on Tornado in April 2014.*

*Train travel from London's King's Cross to York behind the new steam locomotive Tornado in April 2014. *








(*The image above is from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:60163_Tornado_at_the_GCR_2.jpg. The image is the Torando in 2008*)

Published (Below) on 23/12/2013 at 09:58 and updated on 23/12/2013 at 13:23 by www.beverleyguardian.co.uk.

The A1 Steam Locomotive Trust, the registered charity behind famous new steam locomotive 60163 Tornado, is delighted to announce the first train of its 2014 season with the recreation of ‘The White Rose’ express. ‘The White Rose’ was the premier train from London to Yorkshire in the post-war period and this railtour will showcase Tornado at her best, providing nearly 400 miles of travel behind the now famous star of BBC Top Gear’s ‘Race to the North’.

Following her winter maintenance period, new build steam locomotive Tornado, which was completed in 2008, will be hauling her first main line railtour of 2014 on the Saturday 12th April from London King’s Cross to York and return. We are pleased to confirm that the carriages will be in the historic carmine and cream livery and those passengers in premier dining on ‘The White Rose’ will receive a traditional silver service throughout the journey. We expect there to be much fast running at the permitted maximum speed of 75mph.

*For more information on this and ticket prices please read: *http://www.beverleyguardian.co.uk/n...behind-new-steam-locomotive-tornado-1-6332020


----------



## NottinghamGuy1988 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Winter Steam Gala event at GCR includes No. 70013 Oliver Cromwell.*

*No 70013 Oliver Cromwell to return for the Winter Steam Gala on January 24th to 26th at the Great Central Railway.*

Great Central Railway is having an exciting three day Steam Gala Event featuring an intensive timetable of trains on the double track. No 70013 “Oliver Cromwell” is expected to be joined by other guest engine's for a great steam show. The steam engine No. 70013 “Oliver Cromwell” returning to the Great Central Line after thrilling performances on the main line network in the UK.












*(The Image above is from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:70013OliverCromwell0209.jpg ) *

The image above is No 70013 Oliver Cromwell steam engine. The expected steam engine line up also includes BR Standard 7 and the Britannia. Also other steam engines expected to run are SR King Arthur Class No. 777 “Sir Lamiel”, LMS 8F No. 48624, BR Standard 2 No. 78019, GNR N2 No. 1744, LMS 2MT No. 46521 and LMS 3F No. 47406. *For more infomation and the ticket prices, *please visit the Great Central Railway website for more details: http://www.gcrailway.co.uk/


----------



## NottinghamGuy1988 (Jun 25, 2013)

*A New UPDATE on the Bridge to the future appeal in Leicestershire, UK.*

Great Central Railway update on the Bridge to the future appeal.

The Bridge to the Future appeal at the Great Central Railway now has an update. The total has now passed £380,000. The amount is rising all the time. The appeal continues to have plenty of momentum as we head towards the £1,000,000 target. For more information on this update and how to donate, please visit the official website below:

http://www.gcrailway.co.uk/news/#10344


----------



## NottinghamGuy1988 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Update - The bridge to the future appeal.*

Great Central Railway - Bridge to the Future work update. Appeal reaches £405,000! 

The reunification of the two halves of the Great Central Railway reached another milestone in late March. Contractors have begun to refurbish the two bridge decks which will be used to span the Midland Main Line in Loughborough. The £1,000,000 pound appeal to pay for the bridge to be installed, launched last June has now raised £405,000 and rising.
(Source - Great Central Railway website)

For more information on this, please visit this website: http://www.gcrailway.co.uk/2014/03/bridge-to-the-future-work-update-appeal-reaches-405000/

Also I would like to share this Youtube Video. It's called Great Central railway - Mixed traffic event February 2014. This is a short video and can be watched in HD. Here is the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SsAWiUqe6c Enjoy


----------



## NottinghamGuy1988 (Jun 25, 2013)

*The National Railway Museum in the UK is celebrating a record 2013/14 financial year.*

The National Railway Museum (NRM) in York, UK is celebrating a record 2013/14 financial year. 

Published: 21st April 2014 by Rail.co.uk

The National Railway Museum (NRM) in York City is celebrating a record 2013/14 financial year with what they have said are “exceptional visitor figures” linked to the ‘Mallard 75’ anniversary, especially at their York museum in the United Kingdom. The northern base at Shildon also hugely contributed to these figures with their ‘Mallard’ themed events. The ‘Mallard 75’ theme attracted just under a 1,000,000 visitors to the York museum with 25% of these specifically drawn to the LNER A4 events which celebrated the 75th anniversary of the World steam speed record (126mph). The previous 12 months visitor numbers reached just shy of 750,000 to the York museum.

For more information on this please click on this link: http://www.rail.co.uk/rail-news/2014/mallard-million-at-national-railway-museum/


----------



## NottinghamGuy1988 (Jun 25, 2013)

*A GCR Youtube video I want to share with others here on Skyscrapercity.com*

Hey there!

I just wanted to share this video I found on Youtube because it's a great quality video and it's one of my favourites. If you like Steam Railways in the UK, then this video is worth looking at. The video is called Great Central Railway Autumn Gala 2008 - HD, by Peter Boggis. The video was filmed six years ago and ofcourse can be watched in HD. Anyways here is the link: http://youtu.be/GyAOGIfbnmY ...enjoy


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

North Wales Daily Post said:


> The Ffestiniog and Welsh Highland Railway has unveiled plans for its proposed new station at Caernarfon, creating extra jobs and pumping cash into the tourism economy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


News link Here, with the image of station taken from the Ffestiniog and Welsh Highland railway website


----------



## NottinghamGuy1988 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Planning permission for a new Great Central Railway bridge gets the green light.*

BBC NEWS - LEICESTER CITY. Planning permission for a new Great Central Railway bridge over the Midland Mainline gets the go-ahead.











(Image above: Steam locomotive LMS Fairburn 2-6-4T number 42085 on the Great Central Line. Image above is from the Wikimedia Commons website by Duncan Harris: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...ailway_heritage_railway_in_Leicestershire.jpg)

2 July 2014 Article Last updated at 09:19 by BBC NEWS.

Planning permission has been granted for a new £1m bridge that will create 18 miles of heritage railway across Leicestershire and Nottinghamshire. Great Central Railway was given the go-ahead by Charnwood Borough Council for the structure, which will be built over the Midland Mainline track. The railway's managing director said a decade old dream was now moving towards reality. 

For more details on this please click on the BBC News link here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leicestershire-28123413


----------



## sotonsi (Feb 6, 2007)

will they add a halt just south of the bridge to give a reasonable interchange from Loughborough's MML station? Good to see the Great Central Railway segments joined up.


----------



## NottinghamGuy1988 (Jun 25, 2013)

sotonsi said:


> will they add a halt just south of the bridge to give a reasonable interchange from Loughborough's MML station? Good to see the Great Central Railway segments joined up.


From my knowledge, the orginal plan was a double track railway line from Loughborough to Ruddington (South Nottinghamshire) and a Halt on the westside of the line next to the Loughborough Midland Mainline station, to connect the two stations. But I think they have now cut back on those plans to now just a single track connecting the two Great Central Lines together without a new halt near the Loughborough Midland Mainline station.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

No news were on Loughborough bridge for Great Central Railway here, until now. Last week article regarding project was published on Network Rail Press Office:



> http://www.networkrailmediacentre.c...ridge-to-the-Future-in-Loughborough-227b.aspx
> 
> *Local students to build Bridge to the Future in Loughborough*
> Wednesday 11 Feb 2015
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2010)




----------

